# Porca o truja



## Cracker Jack

Quina és la diferència entre les dues paraules?  Segons el diccionari del www.grec.cat ambdues volen dir femenina del porc.  Doncs, arribo a concloure que són sinònims o intercanviable.  Es correcte?  

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A veure, Cracker, què en diuen els altres. Personalment, si mai parlo de la bèstia, empro el mot "truja". "Porca", en el meu lèxic, és directament un insult. 

Tinc la intuïció que és gairebé és sempre així per a tothom, but just wait...


----------



## ivanovic77

Sí, porca és una paraula malsonant. Segurament és més aconsellable truja. És curiós, perquè truja ve del llatí trŏia, que en italià s'acostuma a fer servir com un insult.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ivanovic77 said:


> És curiós, perquè truja ve del llatí trŏia, que en italià s'acostuma a fer servir com un insult.


 
I tant, i, per arrodonir-ho, també fan anar el *porca troia  *Del pitjoret que li poden dir a una dona.


----------



## Bayfon

Amb alguns amics aquí també hem utilitzat *truja* (de fet crec que a la trducció catalana de _Pulp Fiction_ la utilitzen, potser ho vem treure d'allà) com a insult, però estic d'acord amb els altres.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bayfon said:


> Amb alguns amics aquí també hem utilitzat *truja* (de fet crec que a la trducció catalana de _Pulp Fiction_ la utilitzen, potser ho vem treure d'allà) com a insult, però estic d'acord amb els altres.


 
Cert: a mi també em sona haver sentit *truja* com a insult. De fet, és més fort que *porca*, molt més. Suposo que per això s'utilitza menys (gràcies a Déu - o a qui sigui) perquè, mentre que *porca* es pot dir més o menys gratuïtament, *truja* ja és allò que en castellà en diuen "palabras mayores".


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies ivan, Bayfon i sobretot TPS (sempre puc comptar amb tu). La raó per la qual he iniciat aquest fil era que tenia dubte. Em semblava que truja era la paraula utilitzada a l'ambit de Zoologia com a contrari de porc. Per a mi porca era despectiva. Però com ha comentat Bayfon, jo també he vist la paraula truja utilitzada com a traducció o subtitol de swine en anglès de la mateixa pel.lícula de Quentin Tarantino.

Doncs, és correcte dir que ambdues porca i truja són despectives per descriure una dona mala i perversa?


----------



## Samaruc

Sí que són termes despectius. Molt, de fet. Pensa que el porc és un animal que hom associa a la brutícia i, en una societat tradicionalment masclista com la nostra, fer una referència a la brutícia (física i, sobretot, diguem-me moral) d'una dona és un insult molt greu.

Per cert, coneixeu el terme "bacona"? Ho dic perquè a mi em sona més "bacona" que "truja". És un valencianisme o es diu a més llocs?

Val a dir que, a diferència de "porca" i "truja", a mi em fa la impressió que dir "bacona" a una dona, tot i ser també insultant i no gens recomanable, fa referència més al pes (vaja, al seu excés) o a la seua lletjor que no pas a la seua brutícia... També és un terme molt ofensiu, però en una altra vessant (la física).

Au!


----------



## Namarne

Per la "meva" zona de ponent, es diu *truia *a l'animal (_tocino _al mascle, i _porcell _i _porcellet _al cadell). S'entendria _porc _(_porca _de cap manera, a l'animal). Com a insult, es diria _porc _a un home brut y i _marrana _a una dona bruta. (Hi ha molta barreja per allà.)


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> Per cert, coneixeu el terme "bacona"? Ho dic perquè a mi em sona més "bacona" que "truja". És un valencianisme o es diu a més llocs?
> 
> Val a dir que, a diferència de "porca" i "truja", a mi em fa la impressió que dir "bacona" a una dona, tot i ser també insultant i no gens recomanable, fa referència més al pes (vaja, al seu excés) o a la seua lletjor que no pas a la seua brutícia... També és un terme molt ofensiu, però en una altra vessant (la física).



A mi no em resulta estrany, Samaruc, encara que no forma part del lèxic que utilitzo/sento habitualment. Estic d'acord amb tu que fa més referència a l'aspecte físic. 
Aquesta paraula, per cert, em connecta directament a:

_"Em descontrolen les neurones, les ties rodones, tirant a bacones..."_ - La Trinca


----------



## xupxup

Bacó i bacona es fan servir molt pel Baix Penedès, però justament diria que al contrari que Samaruc, sí que refereix a la brutícia. Bacó és el que em dirien a casa si per exemple fes un rot molt sonor a taula. Apart de porca i de truja, per aquí també se senten marrano/a, tocino/a...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> Apart de porca i de truja, per aquí també se senten marrano/a, tocino/a...


 
A Vilanova, ben a prop del Vendrell, la paraula estrella és *marrano* ("me cago en la mare del Tano, porc i *marrano*, quan era gitano" - això ho sentia molt quan era petita).

Bacó la vaig descobrir no fa pas gaire, si voleu que us digui la veritat


----------



## Bayfon

Jo *bacona* no ho havia sentit mai, *bacó* en canvi sí, al reportatge sobre Jan Laporta, president del Barça, quan s'estava inflant a menjar a una junta i espetava: "M'estic fotent com un *bacó*!"

*Marrano* i *marrana* sí que els he utilitzat sempre com a insults, no gaire forts, d'altra banda, però mai per referir-me a l'animal (per bé que entenent que en provenien).


----------



## dgimeno

Per a mi (Baix Llobregat), porca és qualsevol femella del porc; truja o verra (això l'he sentit més aviat a l'Empordà) és una porca paridora; verro, un mascle semental; bacó o bacona, un porc o una porca adults no destinats a cria; porquet, porcell o godall o garrí, un porc petit mentre mama.

Pel que fa als insults, qualsevol de les primeres paraules, les referides als animals adults, les he sentides algun cop usades com a ofensa. Les referides als animals petits són més aviat usades en entorns íntims ;-)


----------



## dgimeno

Per cert, marrà el relaciono, a més de l'insult habitual, més amb els xais que amb els porcs. Marrana, òbviament, no té ús per a mi des del moment que un marrà és un mascle semental d'ovella.


----------



## ivanovic77

dgimeno said:


> Per a mi (Baix Llobregat), porca és qualsevol femella del porc; truja o *verra (això l'he sentit més aviat a l'Empordà)* és una porca paridora; verro, un mascle semental; bacó o bacona, un porc o una porca adults no destinats a cria; porquet, porcell o godall o garrí, un porc petit mentre mama.


 
A Lleida de les trujes també en diuen *verres*. Allà, truja no s'acostuma a dir.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

dgimeno said:


> Per cert, marrà el relaciono, a més de l'insult habitual, més amb els xais que amb els porcs. Marrana, òbviament, no té ús per a mi des del moment que un marrà és un mascle semental d'ovella.


 
Doncs aquesta no la sabia! Ho acabo de buscar en el diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia i, de fet, n'és la primera accepció.


----------



## xarruc

Tinc un altre mot per a vosaltres: *Gardenya*


_f_  Truja.

   [c. 1880; d'origen incert, probablement d'un encreuament alterat de _garrina _ i _godalla_, amb possible influx imitatiu també de _grunyir_](http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0068725)​
L'he trobat mentre buscant altra palabra en el diccionari. 

Es sona a algú?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xarruc said:


> Tinc un altre mot per a vosaltres: *Gardenya*
> 
> 
> _f_ Truja.
> 
> 
> [c. 1880; d'origen incert, probablement d'un encreuament alterat de _garrina _i _godalla_, amb possible influx imitatiu també de _grunyir_](http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0068725)​
> 
> 
> L'he trobat (també trobada) mentre buscant buscava una altra palabra paraula en el diccionari.
> 
> Es Li sona a algú?


 
Mai no l'havia sentida, Xarruc. Merci 

Si no et sap greu, t'he corregit quatre cosetes.

Salutacions des del Poble-sec


----------



## Deine22

Jo crec que truja és per un context més seriós i porca al contrari com diuen. Està bacona, com també han dit. La veritat és que ja està tot dit.


----------

